
Show HN: Inquiry – a thought-provoking article, video or podcast per day - ksj2114
https://inquiry.substack.com/
======
ksj2114
Hey all -

I started Inquiry [1] to share a thought-provoking article, podcast, video, or
other link every evening that shares a new way of looking at the world.

Simply put, I try to share smart people discussing interesting things,
regardless of whether or not I personally agree with them. I think there's a
gap in curated content that is genuinely interesting and thought-provoking.

Over the past few weeks we’ve covered futurism, public health, charitable
giving, policing, medieval warfare, cancel culture, happiness, investing,
finance, geography, math, and much more.

Wanted to share with HN as well!

[1] [https://inquiry.substack.com](https://inquiry.substack.com)

